# Cubase 9.5 Not Quitting?



## Prockamanisc (Dec 10, 2017)

On two separate computers I'm having trouble with Cubase not shutting down all the way. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## stixman (Dec 10, 2017)

Yes


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Dec 10, 2017)

Not having shut down issues, but ever since I stalled 9.5, I keep getting the "Memory is Critically Low" and then it shuts down the computer.

I remember this happening years ago, but haven't had it since. 

I am not low on RAM at all. 

anyone experiencing this?


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 10, 2017)

Yes I'm getting occasional delays in shutting down as well. Not every time, but quite a bit. It usually finishes but takes awhile. Windows 10 here...


----------



## C-Wave (Dec 10, 2017)

Same. Win 10 fall update.


----------



## amordechai (Dec 10, 2017)

For me it crashes every time I close it. 9.5 + win 10 fall creators update.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm still running OSX Sierra and it's giving me trouble both starting up and shutting down.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 10, 2017)

I have Elements 9.5. Had the same issue with 8 AI.


----------



## danielb (Dec 10, 2017)

The same here, it takes a lot of time to quit, sometimes it's really a pain... Windows 10 and 9.5...
And I have this problem since cubase 8..(or it may be since I Made a large template...)
I can see in the task manager that the memory is blocked for cubase... Maybe e will get a fix one day :( :(


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 10, 2017)

Nuendo has been fine for me on W10 Pro but I know someone who's always had Nuendo crash on closing with W10 after an update. Only difference between our systems is he's not on Pro.


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 10, 2017)

I always have to force quit on OSX if Cubase has been open for awhile. It’s been like this since version 8.5 and I’m on 9.5.


----------



## DynamicK (Dec 11, 2017)

Still using 7.5 and the same issue. I only get it on 6.5.5 occasionally. What I do now which seems to help, is not to close Cubase from the program (The red cross in the window, or the menu), but to open Task Manager and do it from there. Seems to give me a better chance of avoiding the AppHang Error that is a built in feature of Cubase


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 11, 2017)

I've had Cubase shutdown issues from day one. All and any versions I ever used.


----------



## danielb (Dec 11, 2017)

is this something steinberg is aware of ? I never opened a ticket for that.. thinking it's some third party plug-in related and not exactly steinberg's fault... but does other DAWS have this issue ???


----------



## Carles (Dec 11, 2017)

danielb said:


> is this something steinberg is aware of ? I never opened a ticket for that.. thinking it's some third party plug-in related and not exactly steinberg's fault... but does other DAWS have this issue ???


I always had shutdown problems, getting worse since v8.
However this thread is mostly useless. Just google the issue (this and many other never fixed) and you'll find old entries about. They don't care.

Fixing issues don't justify getting our money every half a version but "flashing features" only so they won't fix anything functional unless is affecting 100% of the users it seems. Threads like this just will get buried in time as so many other, including those in their own forum.

Not only well known issues are not fixed, also requested improvements like a less jurassic expression map editor are systematically ignored as these won't sound bombastic enough as per taking your money.
Not to mention the absolutely surrealistic way the GUI beehives, I love specially the random control key related fun (often beehives as pressed when is not) but my all favorite is the included game "find the active window" (a variant of "Find Willy" game) where as soon as you minimize Cubase to check your mail or whatever, when you're back you can find all sort of windows from other programs running inside Cubase and no matter what you touch it is never the active one  You can get that even when just starting Cubase before loading any project and I'd say is affecting the behavior of other running programs too so that's granted fun  All of these, in any version, on different computers, different OS and different graphic cards.
Just to add other hidden gems like when sometimes your CC data gets flattened down with no chance to undo, render in place feature crashes more than not, of course the shutting down issues, etc.
The sum all those small things makes me feel that I'm not using a professional tool at all, what can I say.

I'm periodically checking for alternatives lo leave the Steinberg train and their customer careless. Luckily, more and more third part guys and developers are implementing "expression maps" (actually even better ways to assign articulations) and getting close (and even new interesting approaches arising) to Cubase MIDI editing implementation, that's the main reasons for me to stick on Steinberg currently.
I'm out as soon as I'll find a stable DAW (stability is a must to me), comfortable to use and with nice MIDI editing/articulations manager.


----------



## danielb (Dec 11, 2017)

Carles said:


> I always had shutdown problems, getting worse since v8.
> However this thread is mostly useless. Just google the issue (this and many other never fixed) and you'll find old entries about. They don't care.
> 
> Fixing issues don't justify getting our money every half a version but "flashing features" only so they won't fix anything functional unless is affecting 100% of the users it seems. Threads like this just will get buried in time as so many other, including those in their own forum.
> ...



Yes I'm also sometimes really fed up with those problems and still hoping next release will fix them... it's just so a pain to loose time to learn a new software for that :( :(


----------



## DaddyO (Dec 11, 2017)

Carles said:


> Luckily, more and more third part guys and developers are implementing "expression maps" (actually even better ways to assign articulations) and getting close (and even new interesting approaches arising) to Cubase MIDI editing implementation.



Carles, are you willing to elaborate on that with a couple of examples? I'm curious what you consider promising in the areas of articulation management and MIDI editing.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 11, 2017)

I just bought a brand new Windows 10 computer running Cubase 9.5. When I shut down Cubase the top menu bar sticks around. It has the "X" in the top right corner so I click on that. It does go away after a bit. I've used Cubase since version 4 and have only recently experienced this issue. Hope they fix it.


----------



## LFO (Dec 11, 2017)

So odd....I used to have the problem until Cubase 9.0 came out and it went away. I'm running 9.5 now and no issue (knocking on wood!) and I run on Windows 7 Professional. FWIW...


----------



## jonathanwright (Dec 11, 2017)

Aaah, Cubase.

Won’t quit when you want it to, yet spontaneously quits when you’re at a vital point in your project.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 11, 2017)

Same issue here, been like that for a long time ! When closing a project and hitting Ctrl+Alt+Del, I can see the Ram used by Cubase slooooooooowly going back to normal. After Cubase has finally given back all the RAM, I can shut it down.


----------



## Carles (Dec 11, 2017)

DaddyO said:


> Carles, are you willing to elaborate on that with a couple of examples? I'm curious what you consider promising in the areas of articulation management and MIDI editing.


Regarding articulations this looks lovely for Reaper users

http://www.thesoundboard.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2402&sid=a72d9222275851312d44d0fc76703ea6

and here (Logic)
http://www.audiogrocery.com/a.g_toolkit_pro.htm

(I think I saw yet another solution for Logic but cannot find it right now)

regarding editing this looks quite cool (Reaper)
(check out Kyle's Youtube links)
http://www.thesoundboard.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2357&start=25


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 12, 2017)

Carles said:


> Regarding articulations this looks lovely for Reaper users
> 
> http://www.thesoundboard.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2402&sid=a72d9222275851312d44d0fc76703ea6
> 
> ...


For Logic Pro X you have Skiswitcher as well. Which is ARTzID and Skiswitcher3.
http://www.skiswitcher.com/skiswitcher3

http://www.skiswitcher.com/artz-id-articulation-id


----------



## DaddyO (Dec 14, 2017)

Carles, thanks for your response.


----------



## danielb (Dec 14, 2017)

There's a survey they just launched !!! participate to ask them to solve the issues...  https://www.questionpro.com/a/TakeSurvey?tt=uYNba1h/z9o=


----------



## JPQ (Dec 17, 2017)

good know these bad problems.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 18, 2017)

It quits, you complain. 
It never quits, you complain...


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 18, 2017)

jacobthestupendous said:


> It quits, you complain.
> It never quits, you complain...


Well, we would not if it would quit when we want it to quit, and not quit when we need to stay in it.  Over here, quitting Cubase will take several minutes (5-10) when I've been working several hours on a large session and sometime it just don't, I have to force quit it. And the other issue is after several hours of usage (24+), cubase will just become unstable (losing audio, crash, give serious error messages, etc). However that problem is there since at least v5. I've been suggested to reboot my machine everyday (which I'm forced to do), but this sounds more like a workaround than a real fix to me.


----------



## noises on (Dec 18, 2017)

I would suggest using a process of illimination user interface wise. ...so create test templates out of Kontakt for instance....see if you still experience this issue.....if not ...then add others until you reach the point where the problem occurs. Then update the problematic programme. Problem hopefully solved.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 18, 2017)

well, in my case my template is made only from Kontakt instrument tracks, everything updated to the last versions (windows, cubase, kontakt, libs). would have to check if the non-quitting issue would remain with a smaller template, but the 24+ hours stability issues has been there no matter what size of template I'm using.


----------



## jonathanwright (Dec 18, 2017)

I’m running the latest Cubase and Kontakt, but the issue has been around for several versions of both (on a Mac anyway).

It’s the same in every project, on both my rigs.

As Steinberg have referenced saving times and Kontakt in their latest update notes, it seems something funky is going on.


----------



## Kony (Dec 20, 2017)

I don't have a problem with 9.5 pro quitting on large projects. I would suggest, if this isn't a widespread problem, the fault is not with cubase.


----------



## jonathanwright (Dec 20, 2017)

Logic, and even Studio One perform without issues dealing with similar projects of the same size, so it's definitely Cubase.

Personally I've found that 99% of the time it's UI related. Either the UI slows down dramatically (mainly with Kontakt) or an interaction such as moving a plugin or making an edit in the piano roll will cause the crash.

As I say, this happens on both my rigs.


----------



## Kony (Dec 20, 2017)

jonathanwright said:


> so it's definitely Cubase


This thread suggests it might be Kontakt, as an update to 5.7.3 seems to have resolved the problem...?

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/cubase-kontakt-5-7-3.67531/


----------



## jonathanwright (Dec 20, 2017)

Cool, thanks, I hadn't seen there was an update!

Hopefully it is Kontakt, although it is odd how it only occurs in Cubase.


----------



## Kony (Dec 20, 2017)

May be a settings issue as well. I have a new build PC for my DAW which is mainly offline - might be why I'm not having this problem even with Kontakt 5.7.1


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 20, 2017)

Kony said:


> I don't have a problem with 9.5 pro quitting on large projects. I would suggest, if this isn't a widespread problem, the fault is not with cubase.



It is. I can open up 9.5 Elements and not add a thing and the behavior is the same.


----------



## Kony (Dec 20, 2017)

kitekrazy said:


> It is. I can open up 9.5 Elements and not add a thing and the behavior is the same.


Again, in case you missed it in my previous post, I'm not having a problem with Cubase - you are apparently. How does that equate to Cubase being the problem? I think it might be more accurate if you say you're having a problem with Cubase on your particular workstation. Also, there doesn't appear to be a high number of contributors to this thread indicating a widespread issue with Cubase....


----------



## ChazC (Dec 21, 2017)

It's been an ongoing problem with Cubase for a while now. I had it in version 8.5, 9 fixed it, now it's back again in 9.5. It does quit eventually but it can takes upwards of 5 minutes once you quit the program from the menu. There's a few people reporting it on the Cubase forums & there's several suggested solutions (none of which seem to be the definitive source of the problem I might add) from the dongle to certain plug-ins to certain hardware drivers (Korg seems to crop up more than most). It's more an inconvenience than anything else as on my system at least 9.5 is solid - I'd rather have it not quitting than quitting when I don't want it to (looking at you Pro Tools!).


----------



## pmountford (Dec 21, 2017)

I've never investigated whether this was a Windows 10 problem or just a problem with later versions of Cubase but I frequently have the issue of Cubase crashing on exit and it is concerning to hear that others do too.


----------



## Kony (Dec 21, 2017)

I appreciate there may be a few people here and on steinberg forums indicating issues with Cubase shutting down - my point is I'm not and I'm completely up-to-date. Does this mean the problem is specific to Cubase, or is it something else which affects Cubase?


----------



## zvenx (Dec 21, 2017)

I also dont' have it on Mac Sierra.
rsp


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 21, 2017)

Kony said:


> Again, in case you missed it in my previous post, I'm not having a problem with Cubase - you are apparently. How does that equate to Cubase being the problem? I think it might be more accurate if you say you're having a problem with Cubase on your particular workstation. Also, there doesn't appear to be a high number of contributors to this thread indicating a widespread issue with Cubase....



I got it from reading the thread and the title. Happened to me with AI 8 as well.


----------



## Carles (Dec 21, 2017)

Kony said:


> Again, in case you missed it in my previous post, I'm not having a problem with Cubase - you are apparently. How does that equate to Cubase being the problem? I think it might be more accurate if you say you're having a problem with Cubase on your particular workstation. Also, there doesn't appear to be a high number of contributors to this thread indicating a widespread issue with Cubase....



Please, try to understand a less egocentric simile.
Let's say that I have an expensive sport car that works fine on flat surface but gets in trouble when trying to get to my house in the hills (I did read that somewhere, possibly some of you too .
Now, you drive my car in your area which is totally flat and you have no problems at all.
I tell you about my issue, and then you say that since it's working for you, the problem has to be something else but not the car, so your conclusion is that the problem is most likely the hill.

Do you get it?


----------



## Kony (Dec 22, 2017)

Carles said:


> Please, try to understand a less egocentric simile.
> Let's say that I have an expensive sport car that works fine on flat surface but gets in trouble when trying to get to my house in the hills (I did read that somewhere, possibly some of you too .
> Now, you drive my car in your area which is totally flat and you have no problems at all.
> I tell you about my issue, and then you say that since it's working for you, the problem has to be something else but not the car, so your conclusion is that the problem is most likely the hill.
> ...


I get it but you make an incorrect assumption of what I'm saying. If some people are having issues with Cubase shutting down, while others are not, then it's not exclusively the fault with Cubase but other factors as well. Or are you saying we both bought the same car but mine runs fine up the hill whereas yours doesn't...? .

Do you get it?

PS I'm riding Cubase up a very steep hill thank you


----------



## Carles (Dec 22, 2017)

Kony said:


> If some people are having issues with Cubase shutting down, while others are not, then it's not exclusively the fault with Cubase but other factors as well.


What I'm saying is that if all inexpensive cars can reach the hill and my expensive sport car cannot, the hill is obviously related in my case but is not necessarily the culprit.

How you explain that other DAW are not having that issue on the very same setup?
I think Cubase has something to do... or not?


----------



## Carles (Dec 22, 2017)

BTW, my current computer is a completely different machine and all software was installed from scratch. The problem persists. If Cubase has nothing to do with the issue (existing only on itself), then I'm having really bad luck with my setups it seems.


----------



## Kony (Dec 22, 2017)

Carles said:


> How you explain that other DAW are not having that issue on the very same setup?


How do you explain that I'm not having that issue at all - and looks like many others aren't either judging by the small number of comments on this thread. I sincerely hope your DAW problems get fixed soon - can't be nice working in those circumstances....


----------



## Carles (Dec 22, 2017)

Kony said:


> How do you explain that I'm not having that issue at all -


Because you are not living up the hill (using my simile) but some of us do. (in my simile, the hill is not necessarily any extra loaded template, just a variable. Actually we are having the issue on all sort of templates).

The fact that -you- (beside a million users if you wish) are not having the issue doesn't mean that Cubase has nothing to do. No matter if the users with the issue are in minority, as long as the other DAW have not that problem on the very same setup seems to indicate a Cubase-related (actually Cubase-specific) problem.

In the latest update notes, Steinberg is clearly blaming on Native Instruments regarding the issue, while Kontakt users are not having the issue on other DAWs (the same way they did blame on VSL for the VEPro issues -within- Cubase).

Time ago, a number of users had a problem with 2cAudio B2 reverb (coincidentally within Cubase too, but this is not relevant here).
Blakus for instance had not this problem though.
The fact that Blakus and many other got no problems, doesn't mean that the problem was not B2 related. 2cAudio guys admitted there was an issue and they were re-writing the GUI by then. I did run some tests for them and sent crash logs and projects trying to help and as I needed my money back, did negotiate a refund and told them that I'll buy it again once fixed. Next release got fixed and I bought B2 again. I'm a happy B2 user since then.

It looks to me that (unlike 2cAudio), Steinberg is instead ignoring the issue or blaming on other (you can find quite old complaints about) as it doesn't affect most of the users and they are too busy packing new features in order to charge for next x0 or x0.5 updates. Despite the discontent of those users they make more money like this and the only option for Cubase users with issues is to leave Cubase as they have no intentions to spend a dime to fix it apparently.
I do consider working in Cubase very annoying because of the issues and no willingness to fix these so as soon as I'll be able to leave the Steinberg boat (I need a -stable- DAW supporting productive MIDI editing tools and a articulation manager) I'll do that because I need a DAW running smoother on my setup/s and Steinberg is unable to offer that to -me-. Quite simple actually.


----------



## Carles (Dec 22, 2017)

Kony said:


> I sincerely hope your DAW problems get fixed soon - can't be nice working in those circumstances....


ooops, forgot to say thank you for your good wishes.


----------



## zvenx (Dec 22, 2017)

It could be the combination of plugins you have.
I assume you have the latest izotope and waves (if you use those two)...(those are the more common suspects I have seen).
rsp


----------



## A.G (Dec 22, 2017)

Kony said:


> I appreciate there may be a few people here and on steinberg forums indicating issues with Cubase shutting down - my point is I'm not and I'm completely up-to-date. Does this mean the problem is specific to Cubase, or is it something else which affects Cubase?



It seems that the issue depends on the audio device (v9.5 on Windows and OS X here). Here are some cases I noted lately:

1. For example the issue does not happen on one of my tower computers DSP cards, however it happens on another multi I/O mobile audio device.

2. I noted that the issue happens if I quit Cubase via the "X" window button (Windows) on the mobile device. Somehow the problem does not happen if you quite Cubase via the File menu => Quit or use a Ctrl+Q key command.
Last week I recorded a massive choir (two days) and did not have any problems by using the alternative methods:
Ctrl + W (Close Project) and Ctrl + Q (Quite Cubase). Cubase 9.5 was a rock all the time.


----------



## Carles (Dec 22, 2017)

A.G said:


> It seems that the issue depends on the audio device


That's interesting. Not completely in my case but in my previous setup, I found differences between the driver provided by Steinberg for my CI2 and a different version downloaded from a Yamaha FTP. However did not fix the issue completely. I did even bought a Focusrite audio interface and tested it for a while and the problem was still there.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 22, 2017)

Maybe a longshot, but maybe check out if an external USB3 hard drive might cause the issue. It is bizar how much influence this can have. Had last year with 8.5 non stop issues with crashing, hanging and all that kinds of annoying things and in the end it all came down that somehow the communication between Cubase and the external hard drive was problematic (was nothing wrong with the hard drive itself, also with others, might be also related to USB3 port issues in combi with the external hard drives).

Otherwise I (happily) don't have this problem with my W10 and Cubase 9.5 setup (also with all latest windows updates)


----------



## Carles (Dec 22, 2017)

In my previous setup, certainly something got messed up with Cubase and USB ports (when restarting after a Cubase crash, sometimes dongles and other USB devices were not recognized). All said, no problems with applications other than Cubase.


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 22, 2017)

I'd like to add to the list. For some reason my quitting problem seems to be related to how long Cubase is open. If I start Cubase and quit within an hour or so it quits fine. The problem quitting seems to start when I've been working for an extended period. I've had this problem for so long that now I just save first and then force quit. Other than quitting, Cubase is stable for me.

I run Cubase on a Mac with one Windows slave using VEP 6.


----------



## Kony (Dec 22, 2017)

Carles said:


> Because you are not living up the hill (using my simile) but some of us do. (in my simile, the hill is not necessarily any extra loaded template, just a variable.





Carles said:


> The fact that -you- (beside a million users if you wish) are not having the issue doesn't mean that Cubase has nothing to do. No matter if the users with the issue are in minority, as long as the other DAW have not that problem on the very same setup seems to indicate a Cubase-related (actually Cubase-specific) problem.


I made the point earlier that it might be more accurate to say you're having a particular problem with Cubase on your particular set up - this doesn't mean it's Cubase's fault, and I think you're being a bit harsh on Steinberg btw. It's not using the scientific method to say that other applications work okay on your PC so it must be Cubase, since there is no information being offered to understand what is causing the problem - and there are many, many variables which enter the equation. Using your logic, if you bought my PC with exactly my specs, interface etc etc, and then Cubase worked perfectly for you, you would conclude that your previous PC is the problem, yes? 

I've worked with lots of developers over the years (project management etc) and it would not be uncommon at the testing stage for software to appear buggy on some machines/builds but not on others, which would point to set up/build or architecture issues. Sometimes software can be tweaked to circumvent that - in this instance, it must be extremely difficult for Steinberg to guess at the zillion configurations out there - which is why I think it's slightly unfair to chastise Steinberg. I can see developers rolling their eyes at some of the basic yet inaccurate assumptions you've made which is why they're probably happy to give you a refund instead of dealing with you. I actually felt personally insulted by the patronising comments you made in the first post you directed at me (eg "please try to understand", reductive, childish sports car/hill analogy - not a simile by the way, check your dictionary! - and "do you get it"?).

No offence but I'm wondering what your set up is since you also mention you had a Bricasti bug as well which others didn't have. I don't want to keep going in circles: you've made your point that you think it's Steinberg's fault; I've made my point that there must be other factors at play which are causing Cubase to bug out. If you want to keep ranting about it, good luck with that - but I get the impression you're more interested in bashing Steinberg instead of being constructive and trying to get to the root of the problem. From your earlier posts, I understand you're a reaper and logic fan...?


----------



## Carles (Dec 22, 2017)

Kony said:


> you're having a particular problem with Cubase on your particular set up


No, I'm having a problem with Cubase on -two- different setups, and had not this issue with Cubase 7 on the very same machine.
When reinstalling everything on the new one, with the operating system and Cubase 9 only, and progressively adding the plugins the problem was quickly present before installing any reverb plugin and EW Play (so with Kontakt and the stock plugins only).



Kony said:


> this doesn't mean it's Cubase's fault


Well, if you say so I'm going to pretend that I agree 



Kony said:


> and I think you're being a bit harsh on Steinberg btw.


I'd say more than "a bit", I'm aware that I'm being actually quite harsh. I'm having problems since quite a while now and it's hard to stand like this.



Kony said:


> Using your logic, if you bought my PC with exactly my specs, interface etc etc, and then Cubase worked perfectly for you, you would conclude that your previous PC is the problem, yes?


If I'd not have the same issue (this and other problems) in two different PC's perhaps. Being not the case, nope, I'd not believe that the problem was my previous PC, just that yours has not the same problem than my other two PC's (plus the PC's of the other users with the same issue, of course). BTW, congrats. It has to be a truly nice experience running Cubase with no issues (honestly, not kidding).



Kony said:


> I've worked with lots of developers over the years (project management etc) and it would not be uncommon at the testing stage for software to appear buggy on some machines/builds but not on others, which would point to set up/build or architecture issues. Sometimes software can be tweaked to circumvent that - in this instance, it must be extremely difficult for Steinberg to guess at the zillion configurations out there - which is why I think it's slightly unfair to chastise Steinberg.


I know how it works. Aside from having been beta-tester (CG software) when working at Weta Digital I've spend about a year in the same room than a group of developers. I'm really aware about their nightmares.



Kony said:


> I can see developers rolling their eyes at some of the basic yet inaccurate assumptions you've made which is why they're probably happy to give you a refund instead of dealing with you.


I'd like to see instead the smile of happy developers in their new job just hired to sort out some problems currently out of scheduling.



Kony said:


> I actually felt personally insulted by the patronising comments you made in the first post you directed at me (eg "please try to understand", reductive, childish sports car/hill analogy - not a simile by the way, check your dictionary! - and "do you get it"?).


Apologies. Your initial arguments looked rather simplistic and egocentric. My bad.



Kony said:


> childish sports car/hill analogy


That was actually a real case  Certain vendor had that issue and someone did share the link to the thread in the (Lamborghini if I recall well) site.



Kony said:


> but I get the impression you're more interested in bashing Steinberg instead of being constructive and trying to get to the root of the problem.


Not at all. Just sick and tired about the problems. To get to the root of the problem is not my work, I'm not developer but user. If issues reported since years are not fixed, what faith can I have with them fixing these. In fact I had faith, I've paid and installed every single update with that hope but only got disappointment (and less money in my wallet).



Kony said:


> it must be extremely difficult for Steinberg to guess at the zillion configurations out there


Okay, I know, but even if slightly off-topic (not a problem but a well known request) how extremely difficult would be implementing a more friendly interface to expression maps?



Kony said:


> you had a Bricasti bug


Only in my dreams  I actually would like to have any sort of issues with a Bricasti.



Kony said:


> not a simile by the way, check your dictionary!


Not a dictionary but if Wikipedia matters this is what I meant
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simile
Should I use "methaphor" instead? (I think it has to be obvious that I'm not native speaker so any correction is always welcome)



Kony said:


> From your earlier posts, I understand you're a reaper and logic fan...?


Nope. Have no much idea about Reaper and cannot afford buying a Mac to run Logic.
With all honesty I'd prefer to stay on Cubase as I'm familiar with it and I like its MIDI editing tools, but since Steinberg is unable to provide software that can run smoothly on my Pc's (obviously by having already two valid computers I'm not going to start buying different computers and audio interfaces until I'll find a winning combination) so I'm looking for alternatives. I did mention those because some people is implementing alternatives to expression maps for them (and also interesting midi editing alternatives in the case of Reaper).


----------



## Kony (Dec 22, 2017)

Carles said:


> I think it has to be obvious that I'm not native speaker so any correction is always welcome


I would absolutely avoid using words if you are unclear of their meaning. The wiki link you posted for simile supports what I said - metaphor or analogy would be accurate, but not simile (simile eg "as bright as the sun"). You also made the point twice now about egocentric comments. Definition: thinking only of oneself, without regard for the feelings or desires of others; self-centred. Can you please clarify which earlier comments were egocentric? 



Carles said:


> Well, if you say so I'm going to pretend that I agree


This isn't about whether we agree or not, it's about whether there is a constructive way to fix any problems you're having with Cubase. You seem resigned to the fact that it can't be fixed, despite evidence to the contrary.



Carles said:


> I'm having problems since quite a while now





Carles said:


> Aside from having been beta-tester (CG software) when working at Weta Digital I've spend about a year in the same room than a group of developers.





Carles said:


> I'd like to see instead the smile of happy developers in their new job just hired to sort out some problems





Carles said:


> To get to the root of the problem is not my work, I'm not developer but user.





Carles said:


> since Steinberg is unable to provide software that can run smoothly on my Pc


You need to take some responsibility for fixing the problem you are having, instead of waiting around for someone else to fix it. These posts indicate that you do hardly anything about it except complain. About 5 years ago, I bought my previous PC and, after about a month I started getting BSOD fairly regularly. I could have easily whinged and complained about it to the retailer, and taken it back demanding that they fix it. I discussed with the IT guys at work - recommendations were to update drivers continuously - BSOD problem was still there however. Final recommendation was to do a clean install which I wanted to avoid. After a few weeks, I noticed that the BSOD would happen if PC was idle after 30 mins - and that anti-virus would scan in the background when idle so I realised that the anti-virus software was causing the problem. After removing it and installing another anti-virus program, the problem disappeared. 

I really hope the problem and fix is that simple for you but you have to really want to fix the problem, Carles, instead of waiting around for others to do it for you - it's not enough to say "but I spent this money on it".... 



Carles said:


> Your initial arguments looked rather simplistic


Care to clarify which ones? Aside from the fact the thread title and most of the Cubase complainers here have made simplistic comments which all run along the lines of "cubase isn't closing properly" with no specifics to help work out how it can be constructively fixed.



Carles said:


> progressively adding the plugins the problem was quickly present before installing any reverb plugin and EW Play (so with Kontakt and the stock plugins only)


This sounds contradictory - did you progressively install plug-ins or didn't you? 



Carles said:


> That was actually a real case  Certain vendor had that issue and someone did share the link to the thread in the (Lamborghini if I recall well) site.


It's irrelevant if it's real or not - it was childish, simplistic and insulting to redux the problem to this analogy and directing it at me. If you want an analogy for this issue, how about this. Two people, Carles and Kony, go to the doctor for a routine check-up. There are other people with Carles and Kony in the waiting room, but they have the flu virus. After seeing and leaving the doctor, Carles comes down with flu whereas Kony does not. Is the fault with the waiting room, the other people who were in it spreading the virus, or with the differences in physiology/anatomy and immune systems between Carles and Kony? Hope this analogy is not too simplistic for you....



Carles said:


> so I'm looking for alternatives


Try looking for the cause and a fix for the problem instead.


----------



## Carles (Dec 22, 2017)

Kony said:


> I would absolutely avoid using words if you are unclear of their meaning. The wiki link you posted for simile supports what I said - metaphor or analogy would be accurate, but not simile


Thanks for clarifying. Then it's easier for me because it matches better the Spanish terms "símil" and "metáfora". I've used "simile" because that's what I read usually here at VIC.
Additionally, please keep in mind that I haven't studied English (only elementary school here) I'm learning "on the fly" by my own since 2004 and try to do my best but unfortunately I cannot reach the proficiency level of native guys or people who studied it.
Some words (not this case) do not look like unclear given their similitude between all 4 languages I do speak, but found that it sometimes, despite similarities problems can arise (for instance in every language we use one or other synonym of a given word because it can be subtly more specific on a given subject, but sometimes these subtle variants can turn on a completely different undesired meaning in other language/s).



Kony said:


> You also made the point twice now about egocentric comments. Definition: thinking only of oneself, without regard for the feelings or desires of others; self-centred. Can you please clarify which earlier comments were egocentric?


I mean the second of your entries with no more intentions, the same way that "heliocentric" means sun-centred.

Regarding the "egocentric" comments I meant, sure no problem.
These are first this reply in general
"I don't have a problem with 9.5 pro quitting on large projects. I would suggest, if this isn't a widespread problem, the fault is not with cubase."
and also this reply to kitecrazy
"Again, in case you missed it in my previous post, I'm not having a problem with Cubase - you are apparently."

Never thought that "self centred" could be so offensive. Apologies if so. If I would use the first connotation you've listed, within my limited English vocabulary I'd use "selfish" instead "egocentric".



Kony said:


> This isn't about whether we agree or not, it's about whether there is a constructive way to fix any problems you're having with Cubase. You seem resigned to the fact that it can't be fixed, despite evidence to the contrary.


Yes, I'm resigned to the fact that it can't be fixed. Sorry but I have no evidence to the contrary. No version later than 7 is working on my machines without the issue. Do you mean that should I buy a new setup copy of yours in order to use Cubase?



Kony said:


> These posts indicate that you do hardly anything about it except complain.


With due respect, you have no clue about what I did and what not. I've spent an insane amount of hours trying to find a solution since version 8 (that's quite a while now), aside of looking for information in the Net so many times, you cannot imagine how many times I've tried with all sort of driver versions for every single component in my computer, installing and uninstalling plugins, reverting versions and updates on my OS, buying a new audio interface, etc, etc, etc.



Kony said:


> You need to take some responsibility for fixing the problem you are having, instead of waiting around for someone else to fix it.


I took responsibility and did all what I can as a user. Again, aside of money it did cost me lots of time. No choice other than waiting for someone else to fix it (any developer from the Steinberg crew assigned to fix it, to be precise?) as no myslef nor any of the affected by the issue could find a solution.
If in your own words it must be extremely difficult for a Steinberg developer, how do you expect that I can fix it myself.



Kony said:


> About 5 years ago, I bought my previous PC and, after about a month I started getting BSOD fairly regularly. I could have easily whinged and complained about it to the retailer, and taken it back demanding that they fix it. I discussed with the IT guys at work - recommendations were to update drivers continuously - BSOD problem was still there however. Final recommendation was to do a clean install which I wanted to avoid. After a few weeks, I noticed that the BSOD would happen if PC was idle after 30 mins - and that anti-virus would scan in the background when idle so I realised that the anti-virus software was causing the problem. After removing it and installing another anti-virus program, the problem disappeared.



I also had that kind of issues. The last one was Malwarebites in my case. What I do rather than whinging and complaining is to create a list with the possible offenders and turn off half of them. If the problem is gone then the culprit is in that half, otherwise in the other. Once found the offending half, again turn off a half and if necessary another half and so on. Usually, in relatively few steps you can isolate the culprit.
Unfortunately not working in this case.



Kony said:


> "Care to clarify which ones?


Sure. Same than above

"I don't have a problem with 9.5 pro quitting on large projects. I would suggest, if this isn't a widespread problem, the fault is not with cubase."

"Again, in case you missed it in my previous post, I'm not having a problem with Cubase - you are apparently."

No offence, but nothing in there suggest to me any contribution but a rather simple "I'm not having issues thus is not Cubase" which lacks argument to me. You've offered more elaborated answers after. But until then, (apologies) you've looked to me like a blind Steinberg fanboy based solely on your point of view ("self centred") like negating other possibilities sustematically. Again apologies.



Kony said:


> This sounds contradictory - did you progressively install plug-ins or didn't you?


 Of course I did (actually tried to). Problem was that didn't need to go much deeper. As soon as Kontakt was added and loaded a number of instruments the problem did arise (in my fresh new machine).



Kony said:


> It's irrelevant if it's real or not - it was childish, simplistic and insulting to redux the problem to this analogy and directing it at me. If you want an analogy for this issue, how about this. Two people, Carles and Kony, go to the doctor for a routine check-up. There are other people with Carles and Kony in the waiting room, but they have the flu virus. After seeing and leaving the doctor, Carles comes down with flu whereas Kony does not. Is the fault with the waiting room, the other people who were in it spreading the virus, or with the differences in physiology/anatomy and immune systems between Carles and Kony? Hope this analogy is not too simplistic for you....


Not too simplistic, that's a good one. However still cannot explain the childish one.
I can add complexity (variables) to the childish one. You've assumed that in my example the handicap is the inclination, but it could be whatever in the hill, from humidity differences to pollen. Still do not justify why a powerful car cannot go to the top when other cars can (independently to pollen, wind, and gazillion reasons. It doesn't change the fact that "my car" should be able to reach the top but it doesn't. No matter the culprit, that car is not working as it should).



Kony said:


> Try looking for the cause and a fix for the problem instead.


Done. Above you can read part of my attempts. I cannot find a solution myself. I'm open to try whatever anybody will suggest.

Just to be clear. I do understand Steinberg. They are not a charity but a company and their goal is to make money. Nothing wrong with that.
Assigning one or two developers to debug a possibly complex problem that only affects a minority won't make them any money but developing new features. Not bashing, not a rant on that. That's quite logical.
Is just that I like to speak clear what I think (and of course I can be wrong anytime but I still tell what I believe as true) My problem is that I'm within that minority and their (say perfectly licit) policy is pushing me out of the game because using Cubase results from slightly annoying to extremely annoying to me.
I'm telling my problems, my attempts to fix, my frustrations and the lack of solutions as per today.
I believe that debugging the issue is more the vendor responsibility than the users responsibility and the only fact till now, is that a number of users are having a problem since long time and the problem is still not resolved and doesn't looks like is going to be resolved any soon (in their last change log they are just blaming on 3rd parts, so no much hope that they are going to fix it, and I seriously doubt that we the users will be able to. Indeed I've lost my hope).

I can grant you, that if Cubase would be working on my setup, this discussion wouldn't be happening, but at the moment, I'm still having painful experiences and I think I'm entitled to complain. am I? (Cubase is not a free product nor I'm getting a NFR for beta-testing, are we clear on that?)


----------



## Kony (Dec 22, 2017)

Still going on about cars and hills, Carles? You sound very angry by the way, probably about the Cubase issues you're having and I sincerely empathise with you - but taking it out on me isn't going to help....
So I'm going to ignore your insults - and (deliberately?) misconstruing my words/statements (but calling me a fanboy for saying Cubase is working okay for me, really???) - and offer some advice instead.

1 Have you checked the registry for any issues (don't ask me what you should be looking for, it'll have to be researched independently or referenced to Steinberg)?
2 Have you tried a clean install with nothing else on the PC except Cubase and plug-ins? This probably won't get around registry issues though so registry would be the best first place to check/fix.
3 Have you installed the latest Kontakt and are you on the latest Cubase update?
4 You mentioned that Cubase started to play up after you installed Kontakt plug-ins - have you tried to isolate if a particular plug-in, or Kontakt itself, might be causing the shut down delay?
5 Are you running Cubase as administrator?
6 What version of Windows are you on and have you run a compatibility test?
7 Are you using identical graphics cards on both PCs and would it be causing any issues?
8 How old are the plug-ins you're using?
9 Have you updated graphics drivers and disabled any sort of virtual desktop or otherwise possible disruptive visual tools?
10 On a Cubase-related note, have you compared closing times for Cubase with ASIO Guard enabled, and then also disabled?
11 Have you tried disabling Steinberg Hub?
12 What anti-virus are you using?

I'm guessing you've tried all of the above since you've spent hours/years trying to fix the problem.

The fact you mentioned earlier issues with malware is disconcerting. I would never use a DAW PC for buggy web-browsing.... I'm a little surprised that you're using your DAW PC for "whatever" and expect it to behave perfectly. My advice would be to never install third-party freeware/spyware on a DAW PC....

I'm going to repeat that Cubase is working fine over here - and I do that again (for the third time) in order to try to help people complaining here to also look outside of Cubase for any issues affecting performance. It's low that you could think that I posted that earlier in order to selfishly show-off.... Seriously, really low. What you did is take a harmless comment and assigned a negative connotation to it. I'll keep posting on this forum if I think it can help people though, despite some people trying to read negatives where there are none. The rather simple point I had to repeat at the outset was that, if Cubase works fine for me but not for you, how can it be Cubase - it's the same code we're both using...?

The point you're making about Steinberg not caring is invalid. As you have experience with beta-testing, you will know that if the problem can't be replicated, then it can't be fixed. I'm fairly confident that the devs might be scratching their heads saying "what the hell are these people on about, it closes first time for us" ... probably on their clean PCs too I might add. I know from experience that devs might also say "we have no control over how people use their PCs, what other software they have installed affecting performance, or what dodgy website they might be visiting". Or are you saying that Cubase devs know about the problem, that it's affecting them and they are ignoring it? You make the point about business interests - do you honestly think Steinberg would deliberately peev off it's customer-base in the interests of looking for profits elsewhere? I'd agree with you if Steinberg had sold an update to fix this problem. Have they?


----------



## Carles (Dec 23, 2017)

Kony said:


> Still going on about cars and hills, Carles? You sound very angry by the way, probably about the Cubase issues you're having and I sincerely empathise with you - but taking it out on me isn't going to help....
> So I'm going to ignore your insults - and (deliberately?) misconstruing my words/statements


OMG. I'm still waiting for a logical response to a so simplistic analogy but you cannot (I cannot go more minimal than that).
You have to understand that I cannot have clue about who's behind a short non descriptive nickname with no picture. In your first answers (and no later) you could perfectly be a 15 y.o. kid coming with short explanations with no further reasoning than his own flawless experience and his satisfaction with Steniberg (no, please, I'm not calling you kid minded or anything alike, just what I can see from the other side in base of very little info from you by then, merely as a possibility. I'm out the thread now, but if you are going to quote me, please use my whole paragraph and my very same words as I did with you). Certainly you won't convince me and I won't convince you, this just erodes our relationship. No more cars, hills and hospitals please. At his point as I won't answer after this, I'd prefer to leave it with a handshake.

I'm more than angry disappointed and feeling bad because all the time I've wasted on this. No, I'm not taking it with you. I could otherwise say exactly the same about you. In fact you're distorting my words and even accusing me to do exactly that. I'm not taking it as an insult tough, just inaccurate.



Kony said:


> misconstruing my words/statements (but calling me a fanboy for saying Cubase is working okay for me, really???) - and offer some advice instead.


That's exactly what you are doing with this very same words.
I've been sincere enough with you as per telling what I -thought- about you -before- any further explanation by your side and you are now using a re-interpreted version of this against me. If you don't take these words out of context/pruning/replacing you can read:
"You've offered more elaborated answers after. But until then, (apologies) you've looked to me like a blind Steinberg fanboy based solely on your point of view ("self centred") like negating other possibilities sustematically. Again apologies."
Can you read "apologies" in advance?, and talking about a previous time using the word "looked" (is this a past tense right?) and again "apologies" at the end? Is this actually a honest description about how I -saw- you first? or is it a current insult? could I call what you have just done just a few lines above (and below) with my words "misconstruing my words/statements"?



Kony said:


> 1 Have you checked the registry for any issues (don't ask me what you should be looking for, it'll have to be researched independently or referenced to Steinberg)?


I think there is no much to check in the registry of a machine with a fresh OS and nothing else. But I'm open to suggestions.



Kony said:


> 2 Have you tried a clean install with nothing else on the PC except Cubase and plug-ins? This probably won't get around registry issues though so registry would be the best first place to check/fix.


Yes, that was answered before when talking about my new machine. All was installed from scratch.



Kony said:


> 3 Have you installed the latest Kontakt and are you on the latest Cubase update?


On the old machine did try several Kontakt versions including the latest by then (the biggest amount of time invested was on the older machine). In the new machine Kontakt was the latest when installed (was a clean install with all installers just downloaded by then) as it is the latest also currently (as it is always the latest just when the previous updates were installed, logically).



Kony said:


> 4 You mentioned that Cubase started to play up after you installed Kontakt plug-ins - have you tried to isolate if a particular plug-in, or Kontakt itself, might be causing the shut down delay?


Kontakt was the first plugin installed before reverbs/limiter.
I do not use many plugins anyway, just one or two of reverbs and a limiter (and EQ on some instruments). More lately I'm using also a high freq exciter. Not last year when the deeper attempt to make it working (got additional problems by then, clicks getting rendered. That was a true nightmare). When the fresh install in the new machine as described before where not plugins installed before Kontakt.



Kony said:


> 5 Are you running Cubase as administrator?


Yes.



Kony said:


> 6 What version of Windows are you on and have you run a compatibility test?


In the older machine Win7 and Win10. In the newer only Win10.
On the older machine, I did run a kind of "utilities pack" (cannot recall the name) quite used at that time to check problems with the by then just released Win10 and audio issues (by then I was still on Win7. After installing 10 (once Steinberg confirmed compatibility) did run the checks batch again on Win10) Those tools were distributed by some vendor (don't recall, let's say Avid or whatever, perhaps Steinberg too) but I think were hosted or redistributed in several places and linked from here (VIC) among other forums. That batch or pack whatever was pretty comprehensive. From energy saving plans to USB issues, if I recall well also specific ASIO response, drives speed, AV exceptions, Admin permissions etc. Man, I did try whatever it might be related based on many Internet searches.




Kony said:


> 7 Are you using identical graphics cards on both PCs and would it be causing any issues?


No, different. They are two completely different computers. In the older did try 2 different cards (both with Nvidia chipsets though). By then also deactivated/uninstalled everything video related (specially any gaming "enhancements") except the driver itself. Also tried with no drivers from Nvidia but Microsoft generic.



Kony said:


> 8 How old are the plug-ins you're using?


Could not tell in the older machine but in the new one all were just downloaded (in order to be able to install them as I didn't keep a hard copy of the installers themselves but found just more practical to download them fresh also making sure that they are the latest)



Kony said:


> 9 Have you updated graphics drivers and disabled any sort of virtual desktop or otherwise possible disruptive visual tools?


All sort of driver versions. I don't like to have remote doors to my computer (that I can be aware of) so not using Virtual Desktop or alike.



Kony said:


> 10 On a Cubase-related note, have you compared closing times for Cubase with ASIO Guard enabled, and then also disabled?


Didn't measure times (for for sure always quite long, unless killed from Task Manager). I did run all sort of ASIO guard settings (levels of it, from none to full) when trying to remove the clicks, but honestly I don't recall this affecting closing times (unfortunately no settings solved the clicks issues I had by then)



Kony said:


> 11 Have you tried disabling Steinberg Hub?


Never liked Steinberg Hub. Not enabled.



Kony said:


> 12 What anti-virus are you using?


in the old machine a combination of Windows built in for viruses, and MalwareBites for malware. In the new machine Avast (got blue screen issues with Malwarebites).



Kony said:


> "It's low that you could think that I posted that earlier in order to selfishly show-off.... Seriously, really low."


I don't know what you mean. I think I left clear that I'd use "selfish" if would want to say other than "self-centred". Take it as you wish. I've already explained that it was not my intention. You can distort it as much as you wish, but I haven't say that. Just read again from a less defensive/sensible point of view please and you'll understand me better.



Kony said:


> "The rather simple point I had to repeat at the outset was that, if Cubase works fine for me but not for you, how can it be Cubase - it's the same code we're both using...?"


 Okay, enough of analogies. Same code on different hardware. My computers both meet the Cubase requirements list. Let's blame on the moonlight please  I've got enough of this. Congrats, it's running fine to you. Pity, is not running fine to me.



Kony said:


> ...You make the point about business interests - do you honestly think Steinberg would deliberately peev off it's customer-base in the interests of looking for profits elsewhere?


 You said that, not me. I just say that is more profitable selling features than fixing issues affecting a minority. No conspiracy or shadowy interests. I even said that I understand them perfectly. The above is your version, not mine. Please re-read.

So, I'm out of this thread now. It will be much better for me, for you and for Steinberg like this 
I hope we can have better dialog on other threads, apologies if have offended you and thanks for the English tips and for your time trying to find a constructive solution listing possible issues. Not working for me but is not wasted time I think, perhaps one of your points may help other users (I hope so).

See you around.


----------



## Kony (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm unsure why you stayed this long since you said there was no point to this thread on page 1. But, for the record, you don't get a "pass" to insult someone by book-ending it with apologies, regardless of what tense it's in. You're saying "sorry, you've looked to me like a blind Steinberg fanboy based solely on your point of view (self centred) like negating other possibilities systematically. Sorry". I'm disappointed you can't see how wrong that is.


Carles said:


> You have to understand that I cannot have clue about who's behind a short non descriptive nickname with no picture. In your first answers (and no later) you could perfectly be a 15 y.o. kid coming with short explanations with no further reasoning than his own flawless experience and his satisfaction with Steniberg (no, please, I'm not calling you kid minded or anything alike, just what I can see from the other side in base of very little info from you by then, merely as a possibility.


Why should that matter, and if you have no clue, why jump to conclusions when you don't have enough information to know? Having said that, there was enough information to work out it wasn't a fifteen-year-old posting.
The result is the same anyway, regardless of how old the messenger is - cubase is working well, whether it's for a fifteen-year-old or a fifty-year-old. 


Carles said:


> if you are going to quote me, please use my whole paragraph and my very same words as I did with you


No you didn't - you took sentences out of context, such as: "cubase is working fine for me", and left out the next part indicating since it's working for some people (read majority), but not for others, perhaps there's something else affecting cubase. I wrote that well before you aimed your first negative post at me, and you then went on to say I sounded like a fanboy. In hindsight, it really sounds like you were venting your frustration about cubase not working well for you - and I take no pleasure in saying that. 

You have shifted the goalposts a few times. You provided an analogy, I addressed it, you later went on to say what you thought the analogy means, and now you say you're 


Carles said:


> still waiting for a logical response to a so simplistic analogy


Even if you are, why are you? What possible purpose can another response about your analogy make to your cubase problem? You make it sound like the analogy holds the key. Or are you trying to convince me that cubase can't be working okay for me like I say it is? I came into this thread with positive intentions - you know, spread some knowledge to try and help, and I cop some vituperous angst from one combative user in particular. Lesson learned! 
By the way, you also don't get to assign new meaning to words in the English language. Calling someone selfish is not a good thing so it's not okay to say


Carles said:


> I think I left clear that I'd use "selfish" if would want to say other than "self-centred". Take it as you wish.


Both terms are negative - calling someone either self-centred or selfish is an insult. 



Carles said:


> perhaps one of your points may help other users (I hope so).


Perhaps you might have constructively offered the information on what you did first, without having to be asked, in order to try to maybe help others (I hope so). 


Carles said:


> apologies if have offended you and thanks for the English tips


Apology accepted, and you're welcome.


Carles said:


> See you around.


I hope not


----------



## stixman (Dec 23, 2017)

All finished now I hope


----------



## agarner32 (Jan 27, 2018)

This thread is about a month old, but I seemed to have solved the quitting Cubase issue for my setup. It may not work for others. For a long time I've always had to force quit Cubase on my Mac, but I just discovered that if I first close the project and then quit Cubase it seems to works fine - knock on wood. I'm using an iMac, Cubase 9.5 and VEP 6 on a slave PC. So far it's been quitting just fine.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 27, 2018)

agarner32 said:


> This thread is about a month old, but I seemed to have solved the quitting Cubase issue for my setup. It may not work for others. For a long time I've always had to force quit Cubase on my Mac, but I just discovered that if I first close the project and then quit Cubase it seems to works fine - knock on wood. I'm using an iMac, Cubase 9.5 and VEP 6 on a slave PC. So far it's been quitting just fine.


Same here. Although for some reasons, if the project was quite large, even if closed, Cubase will take longer to close too. Either way, at least I'm able (with patience) to close it "gracefully".


----------



## agarner32 (Jan 27, 2018)

Grizzlymv said:


> Although for some reasons, if the project was quite large, even if closed, Cubase will take longer to close too.


Same thing happens to me as well and I’m working decoupled in VEP. And also, it seems to take more time if the project has been open for a few hours or more. Anyway, at least I can quit gracefully now.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 30, 2018)

Started having this issue now with Cubase 8.5.30 on a fresh windows install.

Things i have noticed - 

It appears to be a Kontakt issue (have only had it do it when i have loads of symphobia stuff loaded in Kontakt)

The more i PLAY the track (i have tested this by leaving a track looped for 30 mins) the longer it takes to close. If i load and close the project straight away, it closes quickly

When it does "hang" on close, resource monitor shows Cubase using 1 single thread at 100% and it says it is waiting for one thread.

It is very annoying.


----------



## newwest (Jan 10, 2019)

Going to resurrect this old thread! I'm on Cubase 10 on an older Mac Pro, most of my instruments are hosted on a Slave PC running 4 instances of VEP6. Got a lot of bussing for stems and verbs, so the template is quite large. It takes me 2 minutes and change to close a file. Frustrating for sure when I want to bounce back and forth between cues. It's not Play, and this is without Kontakt being loaded within Cubase itself. Any ideas? Thanks all!


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 11, 2019)

I recently moved over to using SSD external drives only, with a Blackmagic thunderbolt dock.

It appears to have reduced closing issues with Cubase (Logic is fine) considerably, although it can still take a minute or two to quit. At least I'm not getting the spinning beachball forever now.


----------



## Henu (Jan 11, 2019)

I've been enjoying this "feature" for a long time and what I can confirm that....

- It doesn't matter if you run stuff from SSD's only. Happens on all disks.

- Closing the project instead of quitting Cubase works better than just quitting Cubase. In many cases Cubase actually starts to respond in 2-10 minutes instead of freezing for an hour when you just quit it.

- The more RAM your project uses, the more it seems to cause instability on quitting. It seems that the RAM doesn't get "released" properly at closing, which clearly is an indicator of bad coding either on Cubase's of Kontakt's/Play's part. Check out your RAM usage when you close the project: there's a fat chance that you will find at least 50-60% consumption still five minutes after closing the project/ quitting Cubase.

- At some point, you just learn to live with it. :D


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 11, 2019)

Henu said:


> I've been enjoying this "feature" for a long time and what I can confirm that....
> 
> - It doesn't matter if you run stuff from SSD's only. Happens on all disks.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I have that too with bigger projects so I started developing a zero tolerance in that regards:

1. ctrl+Alt+del

2. Searching for the cubase.exe and forcing it to shut down.


----------



## Henu (Jan 12, 2019)

Works as well, which is what usually happens if a) hurry or b) nothing happens for 15+ minutes.

However, it forgets your last additions to recent projects which can be a bit nuisance when working with various versions. And I'm still a bit paranoid about project files getting possibly corrupted when killing the host which is still holding the project file as a hostage.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 12, 2019)

When I have to force quit it also forgets and any changes I’ve made to preferences, such as colours and the plugin manager.

Saying that, it also forgets my preferences when I use a preset, it always reverts to the previous one, even if I quit normally.


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 12, 2019)

I use Cubase 7.5 (32&64) and 8.5 64, and they all do it. Yes, I usually have several tracks using Kontakt.
To exit, I close the project, select "close" a couple more times, (even though the project is gone), then select Quit....and cross my fingers!


----------



## JamieLang (Jan 12, 2019)

What scale is the Cubase RAM useage when this problem occurs? Are we talking about you have 12gb committed or 96gb in some kind of huge orchstral template having to stream from magnetics(thus the bigger ram buffers)?

I, curious becuase aife never seen this in Cubase6....and Im demoing 10 right now....Id like to see if I can recreate this.


----------



## novaburst (Jan 12, 2019)

This shutting down issue has been with Cubase since Cubase 5, the same complaints were made on the Cubase forum,

Which brings me to wonder what exactly are developers doing with these latest versions apart from some very nice short cuts in the latest versions nothing has changed.

Seems todays latest version are all about eye candy, but the developers do not address the greatest underline issue stability and a bug free software.

They bring out version after version leaving the previous versions full of unaddressed bugs and instability 

Some of the latest versions are laughable to say the least

Definitely now and the future is not tricks and gimmicks and eye candy in the latest versions of software the challenge must be for stability and a bug free software.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 12, 2019)

JamieLang said:


> What scale is the Cubase RAM useage when this problem occurs? Are we talking about you have 12gb committed or 96gb in some kind of huge orchstral template having to stream from magnetics(thus the bigger ram buffers)?
> 
> I, curious becuase aife never seen this in Cubase6....and Im demoing 10 right now....Id like to see if I can recreate this.



I have the issue with a huge project and with a completely _empty_ project.


----------



## JamieLang (Jan 12, 2019)

I wouldn't bother with a less than stable app. It's astounding what some people put up with. That said...while I've had recent versions be hella unstable on OSX, it's always worked well on Windows XP,7, 10...and USED to work great on OSX, too. It's only been since the 10.9 treadmill started that the Cubase versions have gotten sketchy enough that I just use Logic for MIDI when I have to do it on the MacBook.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 13, 2019)

JamieLang said:


> I wouldn't bother with a less than stable app. It's astounding what some people put up with. That said...while I've had recent versions be hella unstable on OSX, it's always worked well on Windows XP,7, 10...and USED to work great on OSX, too. It's only been since the 10.9 treadmill started that the Cubase versions have gotten sketchy enough that I just use Logic for MIDI when I have to do it on the MacBook.



I agree. Unfortunately Cubase is my third go-to choice as a DAW now.


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 13, 2019)

hi there, I sometimes have had problems with cubase shutting down as well. I'm still using Cubase 5. Sometimes I've had to completely restart my computer as it won't shut down. It doesn't happen all the time though. I did see a point someone made - I'll shut down the project I'm working on first, and then shut Cubase down.


----------



## JamieLang (Jan 13, 2019)

I worked with the Cubase 10 demo last night for a good amount of time, which since it involved experiementing with some new plug ins....lots of closing it and reopening (even though later I found that plug in manager will now actually pick stuff up with a rescan while open-doh!)....nada single hang. 

Nor crash at all....but, thats only ever been an issue on OSX, ime. 

I used various VIs....opened old projects and new....and while I was going to intentionally avoid the Kontakt beast, One of the old projects I opened had a couple instances—so I specifically closed after using that....no issue. 

What audio interfaces are people using who are having this issue? This has just made me “geek curious”...on Windows, Ive always had PCI audio. Ive had nothing but sketchy behaviour on windows with firewire and USB audio....Apple seems to handle those fine, BUT....i wonder if Steinberg’s really just using ASIO under the hood and a kind of code adapter for CoreAudio? That would explain weirdness with external stuff, which is, in Mac Land, now ALL audio....


----------



## robert baldwin (Jan 14, 2019)

Yes, this is something that has happened (to me anyhow) since using Cubase on the PC instead of Atari back in the day. Every version I have owned since VST32 does this. I would kind of miss it if it didn't haha.


----------



## greggybud (Jan 14, 2019)

I have not had any shut down issues since C4 or C5.

If I did have shut down problems, the first thing I would do is temporarily hide every 3rd party VST and VSTI. Process of elimination maybe.

Next temporarily hide all previous versions of Cubase. Then trash preferences and let Cubase re-build. Open with a factory template, and no VST/VSTI's. Then add some factory VST's. If still good, gradually add third party VST's. 

I'm not implying that this is the solution. However I have seen lots of situations where the issue was either a 3rd party VST, or corrupted or outdated preferences automatically being imported from prior versions.


----------



## Henu (Jan 14, 2019)

JamieLang said:


> What audio interfaces are people using who are having this issue? This has just made me “geek curious”...on Windows, Ive always had PCI audio. Ive had nothing but sketchy behaviour on windows with firewire and USB audio....



I used PCI for over ten years at home, but switched to USB a couple of years ago. At work I've always had PCI. Doesn't matter card-wise, it's always the same for me with the shutdown memory hogging.

I don't use any plugins when I work with larger projects. I orchestrate completely dry and mix separately with exported audio in a new project, so it's not about plugins either, at least at my end. On the contrary- I juggle a lot with very big and demanding mix projects using a ton of 3rd party plugins, and they play really nicely with Cubase. It's always about Kontakt and the massive memory usage that orchestral libraries tend to cause that makes the shutdown a pain.


----------



## JamieLang (Jan 14, 2019)

Well, you mean you dont use AUDIO plug ins....thats important, becuase outside of a few special children(acoustica or UAD come to mind), they do nothing really when you shut down the DAW. Instrument plug ins have to let go ram and potentially open storage connections. 

When I have a bunch of VIs loaded, it takes a noticeable amount of time to close down....i can imagine if anything has a timeout or cant “wait”....that will be a big opening for hangs. One thing that behaves differently is that Cubase locks the hardware and PCM clock....those having trouble dont have “release driver in background” checked, do you?


----------



## Peter Stallo (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm experiencing the 'hang up on quit' in a Mac as well. Interestingly, it occurs on Cubase AND nuendo even if there are no tracks loaded. Have to force quit after a while. I tried closing the project and then quitting Cubase or nuendo but it didn't work


----------



## EzD (Jul 4, 2019)

Peter Stallo said:


> I'm experiencing the 'hang up on quit' in a Mac as well. Interestingly, it occurs on Cubase AND nuendo even if there are no tracks loaded. Have to force quit after a while. I tried closing the project and then quitting Cubase or nuendo but it didn't work


Hi, Go to your preferences folder and rename Cubase to xCubase - launch Cubase. Open a project, close and quit. That should work. Remember you're sort of deleting all of your preferences such as FX insert menus you may have made for different things. You can go in the xCubase folder and find the preferences and drag the file to the new folder that you created when you relaunched the program.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 4, 2019)

EzD said:


> Hi, Go to your preferences folder and rename Cubase to xCubase - launch Cubase. Open a project, close and quit. That should work. Remember you're sort of deleting all of your preferences such as FX insert menus you may have made for different things. You can go in the xCubase folder and find the preferences and drag the file to the new folder that you created when you relaunched the program.


Your input is appreciated, but....how can I say this....ummm...
NEVER. I would personally NEVER try that. I’ll take the hang on closedown instead.

The only thing that annoys me is that a force quit means the project doesn’t show in the Recent Projects list, but I can live with it.


----------



## EzD (Jul 4, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> Your input is appreciated, but....how can I say this....ummm...
> NEVER. I would personally NEVER try that. I’ll take the hang on closedown instead.
> 
> The only thing that annoys me is that a force quit means the project doesn’t show in the Recent Projects list, but I can live with it.



I have no idea why as you didn’t say but..Ummm... that advice is from the Steinberg website. It works in most cases.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 4, 2019)

Personally, I never screw with a (mostly) working system. Crash on close doesn’t affect my workflow.

As evidence of this philosophy, I’m still on Cubase 6.02, from 2011


----------



## novaburst (Jul 4, 2019)

danielb said:


> is this something steinberg is aware of



Yes they are aware but they hope know one notices 

It's been an issue since Stone age


----------



## greggybud (Jul 4, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> Your input is appreciated, but....how can I say this....ummm...
> NEVER. I would personally NEVER try that. I’ll take the hang on closedown instead.



All you are doing is trashing your preferences, then letting Cubase re-build. This has been suggested by Steinberg for years. Or these days you can open Cubase in safe mode which can achieve mostly the same thing. And trashing...you aren't deleting...you are putting the Cubase folder aside so a clean forced re-build happens. Either re-name the folder or simply move the Cubase folder to your desktop.

Beta testing Cubase, I personally probably do this twice a month. There was no safe mode in C6, so trashing is the only way.

Over time, the Cubase folder can get corrupted. By trashing, you can re-build, then process of elimination, figure out the problem VST or problem preference. One of the first things I usually test is the defaults.xml located inside the cubase folder.

For shut down issues, also temporarily hide all 3rd party VST's. Actually I always hide all 3rd party VST's because when looking for a corrupt folder I end up trashing/rebuilding several times, and I don't want to waste time for a VST scan. Once I know the folder is clean and working, then allow a VST scan. For the current version also hide prior versions since user preferences sometimes install in a new build.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 4, 2019)

Well, that sounds like a sensible enough idea. Here's the thing-other than the known Cubase bugs though (like not closing without hanging) I don't have any problems with plug-ins. I don't scan, I don't rebuild, I don't trash. My computer is limiting because it's a 2008 Mac Pro, but I also have a quadcore Mini, and between that and VEP on both, I have a nicely working system. What would be my impetus to want to do what you do?

I do use the hiding trick, which can be helpful with the crash on close bug, but not always. If I'm pushing my system RAM and pushing my VST meter to the brink, I'm more likely to crash on close. Still, it's just a minor annoyance. I autosave every 15 minutes, I save before closing or quitting. Not a big deal.


----------



## mixtur (Jul 5, 2019)

Waiting for 5 minutes or so sometimes helps. I’ve left it n the half closed mode to go do something else and when I come back it’s usually closed. Killing if manually wo KS, but the Cubase won’t save any of your changed settings to the profile.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 5, 2019)

Yeah, I’ve noticed that sometimes if you wait long enough it will actually close. Not always though.


----------



## Matrix (Jul 5, 2019)

i had similar Problems. Waited many minutes nothing happend then i 
replaced the Ram. Now only on a few Projects it takes a few seconds


----------

